# Store photos (fresh and salt)



## grogan

So I figured with all the photos Im taking at work I would create this thread as a place to dump them all. Check out all the cool stuff! 

First:
This is my plant tank. Every time I sell down the stock I remove all remaining plants and decorations for a good clean. I remove all dead leaves and floating derbies. Then I get to rescape the all over again. This basicaly means I get to practice my aquascaping skills twice a month. Currently I am selling around 250 plants a month. This is my new scape.


















This is our discus tank. So far I have been doing fine at taking care of them. They get 3 water changes a week. I added this moss log that I had grown out in the plant tank.










This is one of the super rare Peacock's we just got in from thailand. Very expensive but we have been selling them like crazy.










Some baby Datnoids










This is one of our 3 nano fish banks. Its hard to get a good pic with those dang 16 bulb t5 saltwater tanks around lol. 










Our rare gourami, I think its a black fin? Guess i should have looked closer lol










Our two medium size silver spot gars. These fish are really neat. They love white clouds and are crazy fast. Whats nice is they stay relatively small for a gar (8'")










And the salt:
Im not a salty so for the most part I have no idea what this stuff is. I honestly have no interest in saltwater but I can still appreciate it. 
















Cleaner shrimp








Our small frag tank, the other one is 300g


----------



## BV77

looks great. Man, I gotta get some time and make a trip in , when I do, I'll bring in the abns .


----------



## grogan

Yeah bud! You are really missing out! We are getting two fresh water shipments in this week.


----------



## Amelia26

what is yalls website again? those are some awesome fish!!!


----------



## funlad3

Thanks for thinking of us salties Grogan! 


For those who care, the first picture is of a Tricandia clam. If I had to guess, I'd guess it was a _T. squamosa._

The second picture is of a sizeable fragment of Trumpet Coral _Caulastrea curvata_, to the right of an interesting _Favites pentagona_, or war coral.

I've got to say, those corals in the frag tank looked great, but a lot smaller than I first thought. They looked huge until I saw the cleaner shrimp...


Anyways, awesome looking store Grogan! You're planted tank is awesome!


----------



## grogan

Our web site is alaskacoralfinatics.com
It hasn't been updated in awhile. I have been taking these pics in an attempt to get a fb page going. It is a great way to let our customers know what we have and what we are getting in. 

@Funlad:
Ill take some pics of our big frag tank tomorrow. Its 6'x4'x16" and is completely full of corals and some fish. I don't know why we put fish in there....Whenever somebody wants a fish in that tank we destroy the nice organized frag racks. but hey...its hard to have an big tank and not put fish in it.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Very nice to see the hobby thrive in such an unexpected place.


----------



## snyderguy

That's a really sweet looking store there grogan. Plants look great, discus look great. Good looking tank too  Wish I could come visit it.


----------



## Albino_101

Dude how much for that gourami??? and do you ship to Texas, and if so how much for overnight shipping?


----------



## blindkiller85

Holy crap. You guys have a blue phantom plec. Dang. If I had the money and you shipped that thing would be sold right now!

Hah, peacock bass. I'll never own one again unless I have a 300g tank just for them lmao


----------



## grogan

Albino_101 said:


> Dude how much for that gourami??? and do you ship to Texas, and if so how much for overnight shipping?


ill check on the shipping cost. its actually a red tail gourami.


----------



## grogan

Update! This is a quick walkthrough of the store. We are so busy I can only walk around for so long before being approached by a customer. Enjoy! 

Oh funlad check out the mummy eye coral in the beginning. I have heard its one of our best pieces. In all honesty I like salt water. I know it is more appeasing to the eye, but I have developed a nasty aquatic green thumb. Its the only path for me.

[yt]gG0kx21aHDk&list[/yt]]


----------



## Rhodes

Nice the store is looking good, Im gonna have to come check it out in the next couple days


----------



## funlad3

My thumb is ALL sorts of different color since I've started dosing calium and alkalinity by demand of the corals! 

I'll check the video tomorrow. Finals continue tomorrow morning at 7:30.


----------



## bmlbytes

"Next thing he's going to be doing Twitter"


----------



## grogan

Hahaha bml, the usual shop talk.

@funlad:
A green thumb is green! 
You should start a thread and show us some pics of this awesomeness.


----------



## funlad3

If you say so Grogan. I'll make a new tank video this weekend. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## grogan

Update!!!!!
My plant shipment came in today. Got plants? lol. Segrest only shipped half of what I ordered but it still beefed up my inventory.

The plants laid out and counted

















After the planting and scape, its murky from all the substrate disturbance









After it settled:


----------



## funlad3

Excellently done!


----------



## grogan

thanks funlad. This tank is doing amazing. Its actually doing better than my personal tanks.. mostly because I spend hours working on it every day.


----------



## iheartfish:)

funlad3 said:


> My thumb is ALL sorts of different color since I've started dosing calium and alkalinity by demand of the corals!
> 
> I'll check the video tomorrow. Finals continue tomorrow morning at 7:30.


Finals suck. Just had to point that out. Mine are today, monday, and tuesday. Sigh.

Beautiful, grogan! It's amazing, I wish I could live in Alaska, especially if you guys are around!

Oh, and how did you get that plant to grow on the driftwood like that? And what kind of plant is it? In the discus tank.


----------



## grogan

That would be java moss. I took about 4 portioned cups from the store and wrapped it around the log with fishing line. About two months later thats what it looked like. Once I transferred it over to the discus tank it sold the next day. Very easy to do and looks great.


----------



## snakemansnakes

Those pics are phenomenal. I've grown partial to my (3) silver gar. They are quite a unique tank resident.


----------



## grogan

Update!
Well today was one hell of a snow day in Anchorage. however, planes still fly and my new plant order from Jarmach landed! 176 plants. I took over the discus tank and started pumping co2 and high light and made this:


----------



## snyderguy

What are the grass like plants? Do they get any bigger than that?


----------



## funlad3

Holy crap... That's amazing Grogan!


----------



## grogan

snyderguy said:


> What are the grass like plants? Do they get any bigger than that?


They are micro sword mats 1/2 sf. They top out around 5" high. So they grow a bit tall for a carpet plant but dang it looks great. We already sold the entire thing too. Next batch is going to have some for my personal tanks


----------



## grogan

Update:
Well I decided I need more tank space so I took over some on the fish wall. This is where im going to start keeping all of the low light, no co2 plants. (anubias, crypts, swords)


----------



## snyderguy

Do those micros need CO2?


----------



## grogan

Every thing I have read on them says 'no'. Im a little skeptical on them though. I chopped a small square out of the mat and am testing it out in my low tech tank at home. Hopefully they work out well.


----------



## snyderguy

Let me know how it goes. I'd love to do microswords as a "grassy bottom".


----------



## grogan

Update:
Well I got another shipment in today. Some awesome stuff. I ordered another half square foot of micro swords, these things are selling like crack! We also started getting in squares of baby tears, dwarf hair grass, java fern and glosstogama. All in all a good day. Unfortunately it was decided that the store is going to cut my aquarium space in half....Apparently we don't like making money. Well anyways check this out:

































[yt]ztCq8ARvwF0&list=UUJUGlP7CDP1F5BHlt0nLa8Q&index=1&feature=plcp[/yt]


----------



## lohachata

nice job grogan....beautiful set ups..no wonder why they are selling so well...well set up quality plants...
ain't it a shame when people don't like to make money..


----------



## funlad3

Oh, I just HATE making money, it's so overly beneficial....

Sorry about them limiting your space. What are they doing with it anyways?

Regardless, you're planted section, per usual, looks phenomenal.


----------



## grogan

They tend to add sellable fish to them. The issue is the same as a frag tank. If a customer wants a fish out of a frag tank the whole organized system gets destroyed. Tomorrow the owner and I are having a meeting about the plants..because I refuse to let our quality suffer because of this. well anyways here are some salt photos for the dark siders


----------



## grogan

:/ hmm who just opened an account with ADA? This guy! I love my job


----------



## funlad3

What's ADA? (ducks)


----------



## grogan

Aquarium Design Amano. Basically Takashi Amano's company. Very expensive, high end products.


----------



## funlad3

Nice... I don't think that using his stuff will give you his skills though...... You already have them! :lol:


----------



## grogan

thanks bud. However if they want to send me promotional products to experiment on my home tanks...I am strangely okay with that


----------



## funlad3

I'd ask the store to pay for your mastery of the products, like an advanced course for an engineering group.


----------



## Mr. fish

Nice looking store you got there bro.. Prices are a tad bit high for me.. but all in all looks like you get what you pay for here.. i'm sure you keep up with all ur water changes and all fish appear to be healthy. Do you own the store?


----------



## grogan

Nope, I wish I owned it. I am simply blessed with the opportunity to work there. Our prices are high due to shipping cost to Alaska.


----------



## grogan

Update:
I have been out of the shop alot but my tanks are being maintained by one of the girls working there. I thinks she is doing just fine


----------

